# Aviary Birds



## Glenpens (Jun 25, 2018)

In the next few weeks I am getting an outside Aviary. I would like to keep Canaries. Can I keep Cock Canaries only together as I don't want to breed.
Glen


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Glen,
Sorry for late reply. Don’t usually look here but I will now.
I have an outdoor aviary of canaries. Have done for 40 years.

I’m afraid the answer is “no”. Cock birds will fight. There’s always a chance without hens to fight over it would be ok but it’s not recommended and not something I would risk.
Hens you can keep in abundance with 1 or 2 cocks depending on the size of your aviary/number of hens.
Hope this helps


----------



## Glenpens (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks. Is there any problem with having to breed in an aviary, like I said i didn't really want to breed but is there an alternative. If I just keep hens do they sing a little and are they ok together. My aviary will be 6ft x 5ft x 6ft


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

If you don’t want to breed, the suggestion is to not provide nest pans. There’s a chance a hen will find somewhere to breed but you can destroy nests/remove eggs if they do.
I like to breed and enjoy watching them rear the young.
With aviary breeding you are unable to pair birds. They make their own choices. I like to keep things natural.
My aviary is 8’x4’. Newly built a few weeks ago. I have 3 nesting females and 2 cockbirds. Acquired the second this week. It’s bigger than the previous aviary and I plan to have more hens.
I have a pair of cremino Bengalese (for fostering) and 2 pairs Florida Fancy Zebras.
Hen canaries chirp. Nothing like the male song but live happily together in numbers.


----------



## Glenpens (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks for your comments and help. Its a funny subject about keeping cocks together, some say its ok if you have 3 or more, some say no like you.
Glen


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

some hens Do sing - often it's okay, but not brilliant. A few hens sing as well as most cockbirds, & some of those out-sing the average cock.

I wouldn't advise shared cages for multiple males. It may be OK for late summer thru winter, but come Spring, there will be injuries & some birds will be unable to eat, due to harassment. Starvation is a distinct possibility. // Subdivided cages with birds each having sole turf is much better.  Each bird will also get to sing at their best, with their own space.

more info:
https://www.petcha.com/will-two-or-more-canaries-get-along/

HTH,
- terry

.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

You’re welcome.
It’s just being cautious and there are always exceptions. I introduced a new cock bird this week with hens sitting and a very dominant resident cock. I caught him, popped the new bird in for an hour to settle before I put him back. there was very little sparring and hens went back to their nests.
I also moved nests with eggs, day old chicks and fledglings into the new aviary and all went well although definitely not recommended.


----------

